# PSA: Colnago pricing up again.



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

A C50 at retail now costs $4900. Just want everyone to know. They were around $4000 a year ago and I've seen several incremental increases over the past year.

Anyone want to bet the price will drop when the dollar strengthens?  

I can't seem to find any other bike manufacturers who raise prices at will throughout a season. What gives with Colnago?


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

Because they can ....


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

I noticed the CLX went up to $2900. I didn't think they were selling even at $2400? Time prices went up alot as well.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

varian72 said:


> A C50 at retail now costs $4900. Just want everyone to know. They were around $4000 a year ago and I've seen several incremental increases over the past year.
> 
> Anyone want to bet the price will drop when the dollar strengthens?
> 
> I can't seem to find any other bike manufacturers who raise prices at will throughout a season. What gives with Colnago?


The Euro has gained 20%+ on the dollar, so the same frame costs the distributer more, selling it for the same price doesn't make any financial sense.
The dollar a year ago: 1.35.
Today, 1.57,

If the dollar strengthens I'll bet the prices slide in line, same as they're doing now.
At least the C50 is made in Italy, $5k in some other companies buys you Chinese construction.


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

BikeNerd2453 said:


> The Euro has gained 20%+ on the dollar, so the same frame costs the distributer more, selling it for the same price doesn't make any financial sense.
> The dollar a year ago: 1.35.
> Today, 1.57,
> 
> ...


 You would hope they would drop the price if the dollar gains on the Euro. 

What's the story with the competitive cyclist banner on this page? Why would someone pay $1000 for a used Chorus group when you can buy a new one with a three year warranty for under $1200? You can't get it from them for this price, but several dealers have this group for $1195


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

Euro - Dollar is up 17% at present! Fuel & Fuel surchages, Carbon (a oil based product) has also gone up - Specialized has increased their princing with 15%...and no one is commenting! Expect a 15 - 20% increase for the comming seson!! My take on this!


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

And....$5000 for a Chinese build Pinarello Price or $4900 for a 100% Italian made C50 (Extreme Power; Extreme C; Master X Light; Dream HX; Strada are ALSO a 100% Italian made).....now that is a difficult question!


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

Cyclingisalive said:


> And....$5000 for a Chinese build Pinarello Price or $4900 for a 100% Italian made C50 (Extreme Power; Extreme C; Master X Light; Dream HX; Strada are ALSO a 100% Italian made).....now that is a difficult question!



That Asia thing is getting really old . I have 3 bikes , two of them are 100% Italian made . It doesn't make either of them a better ride or better made as a Prince . And if you don't think a Prince is an amazing frame , U R AN IDIOT . And not just the prince or higher end frames . The middle range frames are not melting under riders either . Is an under educated asian factory worker less skilled then an under educated Italian factory worker ?

I have no problem with a person that would only buy an Italian frame or American etc . Thats fine . But the asian bike line is so old and so unfounded .. 

PS: I just bought a Colnago , and I'm far from blown away ...

that is all


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

Larbor and material are far more expensive in Europe comparied to the far east. A $5000 Colnago is a "better value" for the money compared to an Asian made Prince. It cost more to produce a Colnago vs. any Asian made product. I would bet money on this. Don't get you nose out of jont, I'm not saying a Prince isn't a good frame, but their production cost can't be compared to frames built in Europe.

PS. I doubt the factory workers at ATR are under educated. These people produce the , tubs,parts, etc. for Ferrari's F1 team. Serious business... A little more complicated than building carbon tubes for a bike frame.. Not saying the Asian guys can't build a bike frame, but your comparing apples to watermelons


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

Prince is a great frame - no doubt! But it has nothing Italiann to it - apart from the name! I wonder if it had a different name it would have the success?
Production in Taiwan is top notch - 
I wish that it was made official by all were the frame is made - then you as a consure will make your decision on what you like and want to purchase and support - American, Italian or Taiwan products.


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

Richieg said:


> Larbor and material are far more expensive in Europe comparied to the far east. A $5000 Colnago is a "better value" for the money compared to an Asian made Prince. It cost more to produce a Colnago vs. any Asian made product. I would bet money on this. Don't get you nose out of jont, I'm not saying a Prince isn't a good frame, but their production cost can't be comparied to frames built in Europe.
> 
> PS. I doubt the factory workers at ATR are under educated. These people produce the , tubs,parts, etc. for Ferrari's F1 team. Serious business... A little more complicated than building carbon tubes for a bike frame.. Not saying the Asian guys can't build a bike frame, but your comparing apples to watermelons


Get one thing straight , someone laying carbon in the colnago factory or any other factory are one step above grape picker.... don't compare a Ferrari to a bike 
, clown.. Now my nose is bent out of shape .. That fact it was mentioned is nutz .

What u pay is the bottom line . Not what it cost to make . Value is perception at best .And if you think the quality isn't almost identical is funny. Very funny ..

PS: don't get confused by my name . I don't even own one anymore . The Prince is blowing away every reviewer and owner for a reason . I doubt any of them care where it's built....


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

Cyclingisalive said:


> Prince is a great frame - no doubt! But it has nothing Italiann to it - apart from the name! I wonder if it had a different name it would have the success?
> Production in Taiwan is top notch -
> I wish that it was made official by all were the frame is made - then you as a consure will make your decision on what you like and want to purchase and support - American, Italian or Taiwan products.


It is official , we know where the bikes are made . I didn't realize your an Italian nationalist...

I'ts amazing how millions of DeRosa, Pinarello, etc owners are being ripped off and letting them get away with it... They all deserve a rebate check ....


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

DeRosa is actually assembled in Italy! I am as much an Italian Nationalist as you are Taiwanese Nationalist - And you are right ALL Pinarello owners should receive a BIG rebate check...especially knowing that the production cost of the Prince....under a $1000 USD...


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

PinarelloFan said:


> Get one thing straight , someone laying carbon in the colnago factory or any other factory are one step above grape picker.... don't compare a Ferrari to a bike
> , clown.. Now my nose is bent out of shape .. That fact it was mentioned is nutz .
> 
> What u pay is the bottom line . Not what it cost to make . Value is perception at best .And if you think the quality isn't almost identical is funny. Very funny ..
> ...



I never compared a Ferrari to a bike frame. I said ATR builds parts for both Colnago and Ferrari's F1 team. Like I said, building F1 race cars is far more complicated.... My good friend has a 430, 599 and a 360 Stadale. Trust me, their better than a bike frame... Even the Prince. 

I never said the workers building carbon frames aren't skilled, you did.. You mentioned some are "under educated" Did you not? 

I don't think you really understand what this thread is about..... If I recall, it's about the rising Euro and the rising cost of European products.. Your maiking it a pissing contest... European vs. China... Give a rest, "U get it cuz"


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

Cyclingisalive said:


> DeRosa is actually assembled in Italy! I am as much an Italian Nationalist as you are Taiwanese Nationalist - And you are right ALL Pinarello owners should receive a BIG rebate check...especially knowing that the production cost of the Prince....under a $1000 USD...



I'll guess a Ex Power , C50 , King X etc. are not much more . But it's a guess , just like yours ... 


And don't kid youself , Colnago started to outsource already . I'm sure there is more to come :thumbsup: 

I guess vittoria tires are a joke too ..


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

Richieg said:


> I don't think you really understand what this thread is about..... If I recall, it's about the rising Euro and the rising cost of European products.. Your maiking it a pissing contest... European vs. China... Give a rest, "U get it cuz"



No CUZ , Colnago raised their prices not all Italian builders . That was the OP's point . The bozo's like you started the Asian card joke... CUZ


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

Never said Asian frames aren't good.. You really should learn how to read. Colnago isn't the only European brand to raise prices. Time had a big price jump and I think Campy raised prices too. I can assure you other brands will follow as well...


----------

